# [OFF] partir de France

## Enlight

Bon je constate qu'on est nombreux à vouloir quitter la France alors j'ouvre un topic dedié ou on pourra parler destinations envisageables.

Ce serait sympa également que ceux qui ne vivent pas en France où ceux qui se sont expatriés un bout de temps nous fassent part de leur vécu.

----------

## spider312

Ouais, moi je pars de France, je rejoins ma patrie natale : la Savoie libre  :Very Happy: 

/me se reveille brusquement : le reveil qui rapelle qu'il faut aller bosser pour donner plein de sous à l'etat français

----------

## _droop_

C'est dommage, la France c'est quand même un beau pays...

Mais il est vrai qu'actuellement entre les lois liberticides (merci l'état d'urgence), les problèmes économiques (dettes publics, niveau de vie qui stagne...), sans compter l'éducation et la recherche qui n'ont pas toujours la place qu'il devrait avoir...

Ca vous dirait pas d'aller en Finlande ? Ca a l'air chouette comme pays et c'est pas très loin... (par contre le finnois ca a pas l'air facile)...

Sinon, il reste la solution de la révolution...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa ce topic. Je le trouve pas off du tout car il s'agit ici de savoir où on ira vivre plus tard pour continuer à vivre notre passion du monde libre!   :Smile: 

Perso je compte profiter de mes 6 mois de stages de fins d'études pour aller voir en Europe si il y a un pays sympa. (j'ai la possibilité d'aller ptet en Finlande sinon je verrais...lituanie, lettonie ptet)

j'ai ecarté d'avance les îles britanniques, l'allemagne etc...

mais bon  :Confused: 

Allez à l'autre bout de la planète ça me dérange pas, le seul truc c'est de pas y être emmerdé autant qu'ici! (en tout cas au niveau des lois...)

les Etats-Unis c'est non d'office bien sûr. le Canada devient commes les USA...ils se laissent acheter ptit à ptit  :Sad: 

 pour le reste euuuuuh.... La Russie se depeuple, y a de grands espaces là bas, tout confort (ancien goulag...) je déconne!

----------

## Trevoke

Je ne pensais pas que je le ferais un jour, mais on dirait bien que je vais prendre la defense des Etats-Unis ici.. Je ne sais pas exactement ce que vous en savez, et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas toujours rose, mais on a tout de meme beaucoup plus d'opportunites qu'en France, et c'est la qu'il y a une bonne tonne d'utilisateurs de F/OSS. 

Je ne suis pas trop sur de quoi dire et pas dire, en fait, donc j'attendrai plutot que vous me posiez des questions... Mais, somme toute, je suis pas malheureux d'y etre, moi, aux US.

----------

## kwenspc

et faire partie prenante d'un pays qui tappe sur la gueule des autres pays c'est pas une bonne raison pour ne pas y aller?   :Wink:   (la France fait de même tu me diras)

Sinon bon, y a des opportunités mais pour qui? 25% de la population? le reste se bat bec et ongle pour vivre au jor le jour (1/5ème (pardon) de la population US vit sous le seuil de pauvreté tout de même!)

Je vais pas quitter la France pour aller dans un pays pire qu'elle  :Confused: 

un pays ultra-militariste, patriote à 1 euros et qui plus est est un état religieux (si si) nan merci ^^ 

Enfin c'est vrai que sur certains points il y a des choses positives : là bas on te juge sur ton travail pas sur tes diplomes de papiers. C'est donné à tout le monde qui en a le courage de monter sa boîte (ici vas y...tu veux monter ta boîte pour un truc novateur, déjà on te met des bâtons dans les roues et pire : la cci auquels tu fait appel te bloque et comme par hasrad une boite plus grosse et déjà existante se mets à faire ce que tu voulais faire...yeah)

après...les études coutent les yeux de la tête. la sécu? connaissent pas ce mot là etc... enfin vous me direz à la vitesse où vont les choses ici ça va pas tarder à devenir pareil que les US. pourquoi partir là bas dans ce cas?   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est clair que la France te prend vachement plus en main. Et ne confond pas "un pays" avec "un president", s'il te plait, c'est une erreur grossiere et indigne de toi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et ne confond pas "un pays" avec "un president", s'il te plait, c'est une erreur grossiere et indigne de toi.

 

certes, certes...Mais il est tout de même pas arrivé au pouvoir tout seul? Bon ok ils ont bidouillés les élections, mais qu'attend le peuple pour se révolter?

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est clair que la France te prend vachement plus en main. Et ne confond pas "un pays" avec "un president", s'il te plait, c'est une erreur grossiere et indigne de toi.

 Euh, y'a pas que le président qui considère la bible plus juste que les théories de Darwin hein, c'est pas un truc genre 60% de la population ?

----------

## Monrake

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Et ne confond pas "un pays" avec "un president", s'il te plait, c'est une erreur grossiere et indigne de toi. 
> 
> certes, certes...Mais il est tout de même pas arrivé au pouvoir tout seul? Bon ok ils ont bidouillés les élections, mais qu'attend le peuple pour se révolter?

 

Et qu'attendent les français pour se revolter face à la direction de la France ? C'est quand même très facile comme remarque sur les États Unis et le Canada. Que je sache, au Canada, c'est pas un parti d'extreme droite qui se retrouve au deuxième tour des élections présidentiels.

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, bon, bref, la conclusion est claire, ici on va chacun parler, donc il faut essayer d'eviter les prejuges, tourner sept fois son clavier devant son ecran avant de parler, et surtout, considerer l'etendue de ses paroles.. Ne gachons pas le sujet, je m'excuse d'avoir commence a faire degenerer le thread.

Il semble cependant que le thread, bien qu'ayant une bonne idee, est trop vague, et je prefererais faire plusieurs threads ayant chacun un sujet precis qu'un seul thread qui sera "all over the place" et qui risque de partir en sucette.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Monrake wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Et ne confond pas "un pays" avec "un president", s'il te plait, c'est une erreur grossiere et indigne de toi. 
> 
> certes, certes...Mais il est tout de même pas arrivé au pouvoir tout seul? Bon ok ils ont bidouillés les élections, mais qu'attend le peuple pour se révolter? 
> 
> Et qu'attendent les français pour se revolter face à la direction de la France ? C'est quand même très facile comme remarque sur les États Unis et le Canada. Que je sache, au Canada, c'est pas un parti d'extreme droite qui se retrouve au deuxième tour des élections présidentiels.

 

Hum...Boah tu sais certaines lois passées par le gouvernement républicain peuvent être assimilées à un comportement d'extrême droite.

En fait je ne faisais que remarquer la chose. Qui plus est je ne voulais pas dire par là que la France était un "beau" pays au niveau politique. Je veux juste dire que je n'ai pas envie de partir d'un pays à la société corrompue, pourrie (politique, pouvoir, travail...toussa) pour aller en trouver un dans le même état  :Laughing: 

enfin c'est vrai +1 pour le Canada, sont pas aussi nuls qu'ici en France   :Smile: 

enfin tu comprends le cheminement de ma pensée? on sait ce qu'on perd mais on sait pas ce qu'on va trouver. et si c'est pour trouver pire autant ne pas perdre ce qu'on a.

----------

## kwenspc

le pays idéal n'existe pas. snifff je vais me faire un suicide collectif tout seul, "AArgl!"

... mince cette petite cuillère veut pas entrer dans le bide  :Confused: 

[/off]

trève de plaisanterie, Trevoke a raison ça risque de vite degénerer.

à la limite contentons nous de trouver les pays qui ne sont pas contre le logiciel libre, où perdure une liberté d'expression, et où il fait "relativement" bon vivre (pas de guerre etc...)

vous en voyez vous?  (Parait qu'en Argentine ils vendent des PC sous nux dans les super marché (la majorité en fait des pc vendus). ça peut être sympa non?)

----------

## Monrake

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> vous en voyez vous?  (Parait qu'en Argentine ils vendent des PC sous nux dans les super marché (la majorité en fait des pc vendus). ça peut être sympa non?)

 

Sauf que point de vue corruption et qualité de vie, l'Argentine n'est pas l'idéal. 

Mais bon, si tu recherches un pays sans corruption, à part aller vivre sur une  ile déserte, il en existe pas d'après moi. 

En ce qui concerne le Canada, je dirais que la vie est quand même un peu plus facile même si la descrimination est aussi importante qu'en France, sinon plus pour les gens de couleurs. Par contre, vivre le rêve américain en partant sa compagnie et en vivre est très facile, je suis entrain de le concrétisé après 2 ans de travail dans ma compagnie.

----------

## Trevoke

Ca depend ce que tu veux dire par liberte d'expression; apres tout, la Chine a developpe sa propre version de Red Hat, je crois.. Enfin, une version de Linux en tout cas.

Mais bon -- les US ont l'avantage que tout est tres facile d'acces. Les magasins sont ouverts jusqu'a pas d'heure, et tu peux acheter virtuellement tout si tu sais ou chercher (en general, sur internet d'ailleurs  :Smile:  ). Il y a absolument de tout, et puis, peut-etre que le Francais est la langue officielle dans l'UN, mais les US sont le centre du monde, meme si c'est pas officiel ... Et il faudra 5-10 ans pour que l'Europe rattrape ca, si elle y arrive.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> En ce qui concerne le Canada, je dirais que la vie est quand même un peu plus facile même si la descrimination est aussi importante qu'en France, sinon plus pour les gens de couleurs. Par contre, vivre le rêve américain en partant sa compagnie et en vivre est très facile, je suis entrain de le concrétisé après 2 ans de travail dans ma compagnie.

 

Ouais mais la bas les gens ils parlent bizarre  :Razz:  (pour quebec du moins).

"Prends toi une chaise" == "Tire toi une bûche"

"Fermer la porte" == "Barrer la porte"

Et si un gars vous demande où il doit chauffer votre femme, faut pas lui mettre un pain dans la figure, c'est juste un chauffeur de taxi  :Razz: 

Sans compter que là bas, si tu utilises des jurons de chez nous tu passes pour un E.T., faut dire calis, tabernacle, ciboire et compagnie ^^;

Cela mis à part, c'est assez chouette le canada, j'ai un oncle qui a refait sa vie là bas, et il m'en dit du bien  :Wink: 

Autrement, c'est vrai que le sujet est assez large et risque de partir en sucette ... on va laisser courir un peu, ... pour voir  :Wink:  (et surtout que la le modo il montre pas l'exemple !)

----------

## kopp

Pour ma part, je pense faire ma deuxième ou troisième année à l'étranger

Je vais faire la demande pour la deuxième année là , pour la Suède ou la Finlande, ça a l'air cool  :Smile: 

Par contre pareil, j'connais rien que ce soit en finnois ou en suèdois... On verra bien!

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Par contre pareil, j'connais rien que ce soit en finnois ou en suèdois... On verra bien!

 

ils parlent anglais et bien en plus! (la Suède est d'ailleurs un des premiers producteurs de chansons anglaises à  hits, enfin ça veut pas dire non plus que c'est du meilleur gout)

J'espère pouvoir partir pour la Finlande, serieux ça me brancherait bien   :Cool: 

----------

## kopp

Qui sait, peut etre qu'on se retrouvera  :Wink: 

Oui je sais qu'ils parlent Anglais mais bon, parler suédois peut etre pratique aussi, ils ne parlent à mon avis pas tous anglais...

Sinon ... "gimme gimme gimme " ***dancing****  :Wink: 

je vois pas de quels groupes célèbres tu parle  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ben moi je suis expatrié au Mali à Bamako depuis bientot 4 mois et mon père bientot 8 ans; nous travaillons tous les deux (mon père est opticien et moi informaticien)

C'est un pays où tout est à faire et tout est possible pour quelqu'un qui veut y venir  :Smile:  C'est un pays plus humain que la France. Pas de loi stupide, pas d'impots de la meme trempe, pas de charge social de malade pour les petits patrons. Tout est rapporté au niveau humain, c'est quand meme bien d'y penser de temps en temps, ca ferait pas de mal à nos dirigeants   :Rolling Eyes:  Bon evidement la corruption existe ici (et oui toujours le coté humain   :Laughing:  ) mais ce n'est pas du traffic d'arme/drogue par exemple...

La vie est sympa, avec un salaire equivalent à 5000 fr francais on vit très bien, meme en sortant tous les w-e pour faire la fetes   :Twisted Evil:  , il y a toujours une solution à tout. Pas de voiture qui brule, pas d'aggression, on peut se ballader le soir sans se faire attaquer toutes les 5 minutes   :Cool: 

J'ai habité 5 ans à Dakar (Sénégal) aussi, mais je conseille le Mali c'est plus "sain" je dirais  :Wink:  (et puis moi je suis le seul geek ici, alors on m'oublie pas hein   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## kwenspc

y a pas des "frottements" avec les touaregs au Mali? à propos de territoire, d'accès à l'eau etc... dans l'est du pays (enfin c'est ptet pu d'actualité)

----------

## CryoGen

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> y a pas des "frottements" avec les touaregs au Mali? à propos de territoire, d'accès à l'eau etc... dans l'est du pays (enfin c'est ptet pu d'actualité)

 

C'est fini, le probleme a été resolu.

Le seul souci se sont certains bandits du desert, il est difficile de surveiller des frontieres dans le desert mais ca reste très rare et ca se confine au nord du pays et en général ca se passe mal pour eux (les maliens font souvent justice eux meme  :Wink: )

----------

## Faust_

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est clair que la France te prend vachement plus en main. Et ne confond pas "un pays" avec "un president", s'il te plait, c'est une erreur grossiere et indigne de toi. Euh, y'a pas que le président qui considère la bible plus juste que les théories de Darwin hein, c'est pas un truc genre 60% de la population ?

 

d'apres le dernier sondage que j'ai pu voir sur canal lors d'une emission, il y a moins d'un mois, 85% des americains qu'ils ont interroges se disaient creationistes (ca reste evidemment un sondage)

de plus certains etats ont obliges les ecoles qui veulent enseigner la theorie de l'evolution a mettre un avertissement (autocollant sur les livres qui traitent du sujet) qui precise que ce n'est qu'une theorie et qu'elle n'a jamais ete validee

bush a egalement demande a ce que darwinisme et creationisme soit enseigne en parralelle

sinon se sauver de france ne fera a mon avis pas avancer les choses, j'ai toujours l'espoir que la population se reveille et que ma fille ai la chance de vivre dans un pays mieux gere

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   y a pas des "frottements" avec les touaregs au Mali? à propos de territoire, d'accès à l'eau etc... dans l'est du pays (enfin c'est ptet pu d'actualité) 
> 
> C'est fini, le probleme a été resolu.
> 
> Le seul souci se sont certains bandits du desert, il est difficile de surveiller des frontieres dans le desert mais ca reste très rare et ca se confine au nord du pays et en général ca se passe mal pour eux (les maliens font souvent justice eux meme )

 

ah...cool de faire "justice soit même". (commes les ricains, ouais!!! je déconne)

Bon allez, on va former une communauté à Tombouctou!

----------

## Saigneur

Hello. Pas tout lu, mais ce topic me permet de faire sortir une idée que j'ai depuis quelques temps.

Pourquoi ne pas créer un état ?

Un état libre, où l'open source ne sera pas menacé, par exemple. Et qui s'appuierait sur un paradis fiscal couplé à des casinos, histoire de faire arriver des sous.

Il n'y a pas un bout d'état à vendre quelque part ? Une poignée de kilomètres carrés pour avoir la paix (idéalement une île placée sur les axes de backbones d'Internet  :Smile: )

Juste une question : pourquoi vouloir quitter la France ?

----------

## Leander256

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Juste une question : pourquoi vouloir quitter la France ?

 

Parce que tu en as marre ?  :Smile: 

- Marre de ce peuple totalement indiscipliné

- Marre de ce peuple qui fait la grève pour un oui ou pour un non

- Marre de ce peuple d'hypocrites qui crachent sur les américains mais font comme eux avec dix ans de retard

- Marre de voir tes libertés individuelles se réduire comme peau de chagrin et de ne rien pouvoir y faire

- ...

Parce que tu ne te sens pas chez toi dans ton pays natal ?

Parce que tu es tombé amoureux des paysages sauvages d'un pays étranger ?

Personnellement j'envisage de partir dans un pays où je peux mettre des tongs à longueur d'année, apriori quelque part sous les tropiques donc  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Ca vous dirait pas d'aller en Finlande ? Ca a l'air chouette comme pays et c'est pas très loin... (par contre le finnois ca a pas l'air facile)...

 

Non je ne peux pas ... car chez moi il n'y a pas que linux, il y a aussi le sport automobile, or en finlande c'est limité à 80km/h avec ammendes proportionnelles à ton revenu ... et moi j'ai plutôt tendance en france à rouler systématiquement à 20km/h au dessus de la limitation. Par contre il parait qu'il y a plein de petits clubs de sport automobile, ce qui est plutôt positif.

 *Quote:*   

> Marre de ce peuple totalement indiscipliné

 

Ah ? On s'est croisés sur la route ? Comment tu savais que j'ai une golf rouge ?  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Hello. Pas tout lu, mais ce topic me permet de faire sortir une idée que j'ai depuis quelques temps.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas créer un état ?
> 
> Un état libre, où l'open source ne sera pas menacé, par exemple. Et qui s'appuierait sur un paradis fiscal couplé à des casinos, histoire de faire arriver des sous.
> ...

 à la base, la discussion est partie de [OFF] Joyeux noel pour le logiciel libre

----------

## kopp

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *_droop_ wrote:*   Ca vous dirait pas d'aller en Finlande ? Ca a l'air chouette comme pays et c'est pas très loin... (par contre le finnois ca a pas l'air facile)... 
> 
> Non je ne peux pas ... car chez moi il n'y a pas que linux, il y a aussi le sport automobile, or en finlande c'est limité à 80km/h avec ammendes proportionnelles à ton revenu ... et moi j'ai plutôt tendance en france à rouler systématiquement à 20km/h au dessus de la limitation. Par contre il parait qu'il y a plein de petits clubs de sport automobile, ce qui est plutôt positif.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Marre de ce peuple totalement indiscipliné 
> ...

 

Ah mince alors ! j'annule la Finlande si c'est comme ça!!!

Pourtant, c'est de la bas que vienennt pas mal de champion de sport auto... makkinen kankhunen, hakkinen, raikonnen (s'appellent tous pareils  :Wink: )

Les clubs doivent donc être prolifiques  :Smile: 

Bon, en même temps, si j'uy vais, je n'aurais pas de tuture, donc ça ne me dérangera pas trop...

----------

## nonas

Personnellement, je verrai bien l'Islande bien que n'ayant aucune idée sur la législation en vigueur dans le domaine qui nous concerne.

Bon après reste à apprendre l'Islandais  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai je serai partant pour créer un état qui soutient les logiciels libres mais alors il va falloir trouver des sous pour faire de grosses importations de cancoillotte, munster et pinard sinon moi je ne pourrai pas partir !!!. Le pain, il y a moyen de le faire sur place   :Laughing:  .

----------

## kwenspc

ouais ou alors pour être sûr de pas être emmerdé par les lois de tel ou tel pays faut faire ce que j'ai dis sur l'autre topic :

acheter une station offshore (ocaz ou non), l'installer en eau internationale et pi voilà! après pour le reste il suffit de se démerder, de faire pousser des cultures dessus, etc...(bon d'accord la station a pluto interêt à être grosse). Le seul petit problème c'est internet après (mais là encore il suffit qu'on se cotise, qu'on mette l'argent à fructifiier et on se paie une ligne internet par satellites eh eh)

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'on peut choisir l'endroit où la poser et qu'on peut la bouger ensuite (si c'est une station à pied-flotteur en béton)

j'économise déjà pour ça!  :Very Happy: 

(euh 3 euros et 24 cents, hum ça fait quoi en pourcentage d'une grosse station? 0.0000001%?)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Yes une station offshore en forme d'énorme Tux   :Wink: 

Mais il faudait un truc énorme pour pouvoir vivre en autarcie. Car je me répète un peu mais on met où les vaches qui vont nous servir pour le fromage et le champ de vignes.

On pourrai faire un openwine et un opencheese   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> On pourrai faire un openwine et un opencheese  

 

Tu oublies l'opentracteur pour cultiver les récoltes!   :Very Happy: 

------------>   [.]

----------

## kwenspc

faudrait trouver des femmes "open" sur le sujet aussi   :Wink: 

pas sûr qu'elle veuillents bien nous suivre pour aller sur un truc au milieu de l'océan où il n'y a pas de magasins, d'institut de beauté etc...

(on aura qu'a faire les notres! openbeauté institut, openfroufrou, open...oui bon ok)

attends moi Adrien! ---> []

----------

## CryoGen

Doit y avoir moyen de racheté des bouts de desert au sahara si on prouve qu'il y a pas de petrole en dessous   :Twisted Evil:  , bon evidement pour les cultures   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> faudrait trouver des femmes "open" sur le sujet aussi  
> 
> pas sûr qu'elle veuillents bien nous suivre pour aller sur un truc au milieu de l'océan où il n'y a pas de magasins, d'institut de beauté etc...

 

On peut toujours les attendrir/attirer avec des bébés pingouins...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Doit y avoir moyen de racheté des bouts de desert au sahara si on prouve qu'il y a pas de petrole en dessous  , bon evidement pour les cultures 

 

Et pas top non plus pour l'élevage de bébés pingouins!   :Confused: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> attends moi Adrien! ---> []

 

non! toi, attends-moi!   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Euh s'il faut elever des manchots on peut toujours se rapprocher d'un pole, on peut toujours s'installer sur un iceberg mais bonjour quand il commence à fondre  :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> on peut toujours s'installer sur un iceberg mais bonjour quand il commence à fondre 

 

On peut déjà prohiber l'overclocking. Et puis dans un état Gentooiste, ça serait de toute façon un gage de stabilité.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> faudrait trouver des femmes "open" sur le sujet aussi

 

Il n'existe pas, à ma connaissance, de destination pour le tourisme sexuel féminin... C'est donc clairement un truc à inventer, et puis ça ferait rentrer des capitaux.

pom pom pom... ah putain, c'est bon de pas être modo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Saigneur

Ah oui tiens, j'avais entendu parler de la station pétrolière... Mais il y a désaccord sur son "état", il me semble. C'était une station anglaise, non ? (un reportage sur ce type était passé à Thalassa).

Allez, on va lancer un appel au don. Avec une souscription mondiale aux gens du libre, on devrait pouvoir acheter ce qu'il faut.

(pour la mobilité, il vaut mieux laisser tomber : la liaison satellitaire c'est lent et bas débit).

Reste à trouver la localisation idéale précise : pas loin des côtes, histoire d'avoir un point de présence fibre optique pas trop loin. Entre le Royaume Uni et les pays bas, ça pourrait le faire non ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai pas trop loin des pays bas c'est jouable, ça évitera d'avoir une culture en plus sur la plateforme   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, mais de quelle culture veux tu donc bien parler Kurgan ?  :Wink: 

Sinon, j'adorre l'idée de TGL... on aurait (presque) tous les avantages, sans inconvénients !!!!  :Wink: 

Moi, je suis pour, j'ai un billet de 5 là si vous voulez  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

N'empehe que ca serait le pied ^^ Un pays francophone dedié à l'open-soure et aux technologies internet... je veux e veux je veux  :Very Happy: 

Par contre créer un etat est pas chose facile, puisque la platforme offshore de l'anglais un peu dingue (sealand, seaworld ? je sais plus le nom du truc) n'est pas reconnu...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sinon on se la joue princesse de monaco et on fait une principauté dans la france ou un autre pays.

Si voulez on peut la faire dans mon appart mais avec mes 45m carré on risque de vite être serré   :Wink: 

----------

## vishnoo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ben moi je suis expatrié au Mali à Bamako depuis bientot 4 mois et mon père bientot 8 ans; nous travaillons tous les deux (mon père est opticien et moi informaticien)
> 
> [...]
> 
> (et puis moi je suis le seul geek ici, alors on m'oublie pas hein   )

 

Et qu'est ce que tu fais de beau au mali en tant que geek du coin ?  tu répends la bonne nouvelle des LL  ?  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

> pom pom pom... ah putain, c'est bon de pas être modo  

 

/mode private joke : Et il le fait, le bougre   :Twisted Evil:  !  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'espère que vous plaisantez... car se plaindre que vous perdez vos libertés, alors que dans d'autres pays on vous torture, viole, tue, parce que vous n'êtes pas de la bonne "tribu", c'est un peu disproportionné   :Confused: 

----------

## zdra

J'ai pas lu le thread, mais venez en belgique ! On a de la biere, des frites et de bonnes connections ADSL.  :Cool: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Le fait que la situation soit pire dans d'autre pays n'est pas une raison pour voter des lois liberticides ... C'est dans le sens de la liberté que l'on doit s'étendre et non l'inverse !

----------

## xaviermiller

Les lois sont votées par les parlementaires, qui sont élus par... vous !

Bref, si vous n'avez pas voté pour la législature précédente, ne vous gênez pas de le faire pour la prochaine, sinon ce seront encore des "pas bons" qui resteront  :Wink:  N'hésitez pas à demander à vos candidats leurs positions face à différents points que vous trouvez importants, dont entre autres ces points "liberticides" actuellement en cours de décision.

Essayez aussi de sensibiliser les entreprises utilisant du logiciel libre, des personnes connues, manifestez (je ne crois pas aux e-pétitions, mais des versions papier devraient avoir plus de poids).

Râler chez soi via un forum ou blog ne suffit pas, car je pense que peu de députés sont inscrits ici. Allez vers eux, manifestez votre mécontentement !

----------

## kwenspc

je pense que tous ici présent avont votés pour les personnes les moins mauvaises. 

il faut dire ce qui est : notre pays devient un pays de vieux cons!  et nous on en fait les frais   :Sad: 

(franchement voir ce qu'on voit maintenant il y a 10 ans c'étaiut impensable!)

----------

## kopp

Non pas moi! J'ai pas voté!

Calmez vous, je pouvais pas  :Wink:  j'ai pu voté que pour le référendum sur la constitution, et j'ai accompli mon devoir de citoyen...

On organisera des referendums sur notre ilot artificiel ?  :Smile: 

----------

## dandelion

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> je pense que tous ici présent avont votés pour les personnes les moins mauvaises. 
> 
> il faut dire ce qui est : notre pays devient un pays de vieux cons!  et nous on en fait les frais  
> 
> (franchement voir ce qu'on voit maintenant il y a 10 ans c'étaiut impensable!)

 

C'est marrant ça, je suis un vieux con. Enfin, un vieux con de 22 ans, qui a voté pour les dirigeants actuels et les soutiens en grande majorité.

Aller, un nouveau concept pour toi : démocratie.

Non vraiment, c'est dingue, mais ya des jeunes de droite. Des jeunes bizares qui prennent pas tout les français pour 'des vieux cons', et qui voterons encore à droite aux prochaines élections.

Quant à cet amour foux que certains développent récement pour le mot 'liberticide'... Non franchement, on doit pas lire les même journaux....

Je préfère 100 fois un gouvernement honnête et réaliste, quitte à être impopulaire, à un lot d'incompétent populistes et extrémistes.

Enfin bref...  C'est quand même un chouia OT. Je m'en excuse et disparait de ce pas.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *dandelion wrote:*   

> Je préfère 100 fois un gouvernement honnête et réaliste, quitte à être impopulaire, à un lot d'incompétent populistes et extrémistes.

 

BLAM !!!

eh ! mon trollomètre vient d'exploser !

Nan, sérieux : y'avait un troll tout gentil, sur le thème "L'herbe est toujours plus verte ailleurs" et toi tu nous lache un gros troll de compétition sur le thème "sécurité et populisme". Enfin, tu te rends compte que en une seule phrase, tu as 4 épithètes subjectifs (honnête, réaliste, populiste, extrémiste, sans compter "incompétent"), et ça, ça fait des trolls bien velus ?

<murmure>

je vais pas tomber dedans, je vais pas tomber dedans ....

</murmure>

----------

## nico_calais

Pour ceux qui sont déjà à l'etranger, comment ont ils fait pour s'y installer ? Sont ils parti grace à une societé francaise qui s'est implentée là-bas ou sont ils parti à l'etranger sans avoir de travail ?

J'ai déjà bossé à l'etranger grace à une societé francaise qui y était installée mais j'aurai pas pu m'installer aux pays-bas par moi-meme.

On peut encore chercher du taf dans les pays voisins car ils sont faciles d'accès, mais je pense que ca doit pas etre facile de trouver un travail aux USA ou au canada à moins de partir à l'aventure (mais c'est pas du tout mon genre de partir loin sans aucune assurance derriere).

----------

## spider312

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Les lois sont votées par les parlementaires, qui sont élus par... vous !

 Non, une nuit de 23 décembre, les lois sont votées par ceux qui sont pour  :Rolling Eyes:  Je comprends pas qu'on puisse accepter des votes dans ces conditions, comme celle des brevets logiciels, qui devait passer dans une session sur la pèche si je me souviens bien ...

----------

## spider312

 *dandelion wrote:*   

> Quant à cet amour foux que certains développent récement pour le mot 'liberticide'... Non franchement, on doit pas lire les même journaux....

 J'aimerais savoir comment tu apelles une loi qui permet à une société de choisir quel logiciel tu dois utiliser pour écouter de la musique ? Que dirait le peuple si une marque de voiturre obligeait ses utilisateurs à utiliser de l'essence provenant uniquement des stations esso ?

----------

## anigel

Allons allons, calmons-nous  :Wink: 

@marvin_rouge : mais c'est vrai qu'il est poilu ce troll ! Celui d'origine devait pas être adulte encore  :Laughing: 

Bon, je ne vais pas jeter la pierre aux contradicteurs de ce thread, dans la mesure où par le passé j'ai déjà participé à ce genre de débats, dans ces mêmes colonnes. Mais je tiens à rappeler les règles de base d'un bon troll, pour qu'il reste non-lockable : il doit être argumenté : qu'on parle de politique, sujet haut combien passionné en général, soit. Mais faisons-le de manière argumentée  :Smile:  .

Je n'ai plus trop le droit de participer à ce genre de débats, mais c'est dur de se retenir... Je dirais simplement : souvenez-vous... Ce n'est pas parceque le gouvernement actuel a eu le courage de faire ce que les précédents se sont refusés, par peur de perdre le pouvoir, qu'il faut leur jeter la pierre. Et encore moins lancer dans le débat des jugements hâtifs sur ce qui est "bien" ou "mauvais", car selon ses opinions chacun finit par se sentir visé.

Ca me rappele le lendemain d'un certain 21 avril. un collègue arrive, et faisait visiblement la gueule. Quelqu'un lui demande : "qu'est-ce qui t'arrive, ça ne va pas ?"

"Non, ça ne va pas : les français ont voté n'importe comment".

J'ai longuement réfléchi après à cette phrase, qui constitue, à tout le moins, la brillante démonstration d'une large ouveture d'esprit  :Laughing:  ! Ce vote était-il moins respectable parcequ'il reniait le PS, ou parcequ'il faisait monter le FN ? Je ne vote ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre, mais je croyais que le principe de la démocratie, c'était de respecter la position du plus grand nombre, non ?

Alors si les extrêmes passent devant les partis classiques, il ne peut y avoir que 2 explications : soit la France deviant un pays d'extrémistes, soit il s'agit du fameux "vote de protestation", qu'on nous a servi à toutes les sauces (mention spéciales aux représentants du PS, qui ont analysé le soir même ce vote comme le désaveu de la politique présidentielle   :Shocked:  ). Avec quelques mois de recul, et constatant la montée de Nicolas Sarkozy, je me dis que finalement, ce que cherchait les votants du 21 avril, c'était peut-être tout simplement une alternative à 20 ans de socialisme (que ce soit du socialisme de gauche, ou du socialisme de droite) ? Je me trompe peut-être, mais finalement, celui qui barre le mieux la route à l'extrémisme actuellement, est-ce encore la gauche ? Ou la droite non-conservatrice ?

Alors finalement, je me dis que la France, même si elle se cherche un peu actuellement, ce n'est pas si mal que ça. Mais il faut faire le deuil de quelques-une des valeurs dont nous étions les plus fiers... Ce qui a permis à nos parents et grands-parents de prospérer au sortir de la guerre ne marche plus dans le contexte actuel. Alors après, soit on laisse pourrir la situation, soit on s'adapte   :Confused:  . Et dieu sait que le Français est réceptif au changement   :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

## Enlight

En fait mon but en lançant le thread n'était pas forcément de discuter de ce qui n'allait pas, mais plutôt de savoir ce que l'on pouvait rechercher ailleurs (les particulartités que peuvent offrir certains pays, qu'elles soient climatiques, ideologiques ou même fiscales), de savoir quelle était la difficulté que celà pouvait représenter de quitter son pays, dans quelles conditions partir (niveau de langue requis, avec ou sans job etc... etc...).

Pour ma part, je crois que ce serait assez le "rêve Américain" mais pas en forcément en Amérique.

----------

## spider312

Euh, je crois surtout qu'on est en train de parler de politique sur un post' dont ce n'était pas la vocation là, c'est sur l'autre OFF qu'il faudrait le faire, si vraiment il y avait débat, mais bon, le problème là ne concerne pas la démocratie, mais la façon de l'appliquer, je suis totalement d'accord avec anigel, mais bon, entre ce qu'ils font, et faire un référendum demandant "voulez vous qu'on vous prive de votre liberté d'écouter la musique comme vous l'entendez pour faire gagner plus de sous au majors", il n'y a qu'un pas, et le résultat serait quelques-peu différent je pense ...

----------

## marvin rouge

Bon, je vais recoller au "troll" originel (qui n'en n'est pas un), et apporter mon élément de réponse à Enlight:

<ma vie>

J'ai un diplôme d'ingé, et j'ai un doctorat (faits en France). Après ma thèse, je suis allé bosser à l'étranger, looiiinn, à 200 km d'ici, en Suisse. (Pendant mon école d'ingé, j'étais parti bosser 3 mois en Allemagne, aussi). Depuis janvier, je cherche du boulot en France.

Alors, est ce mieux ailleurs ? (de mon point de vue, bien sur.)

Pour la Suisse, très bonne conditions de travail. Bien payé, équipe motivée. Très bien payé. En plus, le fait d'avoir un doctorat est valorisé (j'y reviens plus bas).

Autre point positif, les administrations sont très efficaces, quand on arrive de France c'est surprenant (disclaimer: je veux pas lancer de troll, c'est ce que j'ai ressenti, au jour-le-jour dans mes démarches. Donc pitié, pas de troll sur l'administration française).

Ensuite, il y a quelques à cotés négatifs, surtout quand on vient de france, je pense. Par exemple le système de santé. Il se trouve que j'ai eu un petit pépin de santé, et malgré mes cotisations de l'ordre de 150/mois aux assurances maladies suisses, ben tout a été de ma poche. Et ça fait mal, financièrement. Je vais pas rentrer dans les détails, mais quand on est malade en Suisse, vaut mieux avoir de l'argent. C'est aussi valable en France, mais pas de manière aussi exacerbée.

Un autre (petit) point négatif, c'est que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'intégrer. En fait, j'ai beaucoup plus rencontré d'Algériens, Serbes, Italiens ... que de Suisses. C'est dommage.

Attention, pour les gentooïstes hélvétiques, c'est pas une critique de la Suisse, c'est juste ce que j'ai "ressenti". C'est du vécu, pas une généralité.

Maintenant, je cherche du boulot en France. Et mon doctorat, c'est un point faible, les entreprises en ont un peu peur. Du coup, je commence à lorgner du coté du Canada, ou de Québec, ou alors du coté de la Belgique (IMEC) ou de la Hollande. Mais ça me gonfle, ils ont pas trop de montagnes là bas.

Ah ouais, en Suisse, ils ont des bonnes montagnes, aussi  :Smile: 

</ma vie>

Conclusion : la Suisse, c'est pas mal pour s'expatrier, si t'as un bon boulot, que tu aimes les montagnes, et une santé solide. (Et Munich en Allemagne, c'est bien aussi, si t'aimes la bière  :Smile:  )

+

----------

## Longfield

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Bon, je vais recoller au "troll" originel (qui n'en n'est pas un), et apporter mon élément de réponse à Enlight:
> 
> Ensuite, il y a quelques à cotés négatifs, surtout quand on vient de france, je pense. Par exemple le système de santé. Il se trouve que j'ai eu un petit pépin de santé, et malgré mes cotisations de l'ordre de 150/mois aux assurances maladies suisses, ben tout a été de ma poche. Et ça fait mal, financièrement. Je vais pas rentrer dans les détails, mais quand on est malade en Suisse, vaut mieux avoir de l'argent. C'est aussi valable en France, mais pas de manière aussi exacerbée.
> 
> Un autre (petit) point négatif, c'est que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'intégrer. En fait, j'ai beaucoup plus rencontré d'Algériens, Serbes, Italiens ... que de Suisses. C'est dommage.
> ...

 

Meuh non, les Suisses on se sent pas critiqués !!!  :Very Happy:  Pour le système de santé, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, il est complètement absurde chez nous, et pire, chaque année il devient plus cher pour encore moins de prestations ! C'est le même bordel pour les assurance auto notament (j'ai eu une accrochée dernièrement, j'en reviens pas, avec les milliers de francs que j'ai payé d'assurance depuis 5 ans que j'ai une voiture, c'est tout pour ma pomme !)

Par contre au niveau de l'intégration ça me surprend un peu quand même ... Tu travaillais dans quelle ville-région ? Parce que perso j'étudie à l'EPFL à Lausanne, et dans l'école y'a beaucoup d'étrangers qui je pense sont très bien intégrés ! Sinon j'habite vers Fribourg dans un petit village, et là aussi il me semble que les "étrangers" (j'aime pas ce mot, mais bon je n'en vois pas d'autres) sont plutôt bien intégrés. Quand on voit les problèmes que la France a à intégrer des Français dans ses banlieues, je trouve bizarre ta remarque, car chez nous il me semble que l'intégration est mieux réussie .... M'enfin peut-être que je me trompe !

----------

## marvin rouge

EPFL / Lausanne. 

C'était peut-être une particularité du labo dans lequel je bossais, et une particularité des gens de mon immeuble (me suis pris 2 dénonciations pour défaut de stationnement ...). Mais je n'en fait pas une généralité.

Par contre, le Satellite, c'est cool  :Smile: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Et bien moi je lai quitter la France... ou regne un bordel sans commune mesure !!! 

et je suis bien ou je suis !

Je vis a Dubai depuis 4 mois, je fais un taf qui me plait et je suis loin de ce bordel !

Franchement je crois que certain devrait venir vivre ici... juste 1 ou 2 mois, il rentrerai en France et ferai bien attention a ce qu il ferai !

Ici tu grille un feu rouge, t a juste un avertissement, si tu recommence, tu pars en prison pendant 2 mois... alors ca fait reflechir et je crois savoir qu il y en a beaucoup qui en ont besoin !!!!

----------

## ttgeub

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Bon, je vais recoller au "troll" originel (qui n'en n'est pas un), et apporter mon élément de réponse à Enlight:
> 
> <ma vie>
> 
> J'ai un diplôme d'ingé, et j'ai un doctorat (faits en France). Après ma thèse, je suis allé bosser à l'étranger, looiiinn, à 200 km d'ici, en Suisse. (Pendant mon école d'ingé, j'étais parti bosser 3 mois en Allemagne, aussi). Depuis janvier, je cherche du boulot en France.
> ...

 

Merci d'avoir recadré le sujet qui en avait bien besoin   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  , bref comment fais tu pour rechercher du boulot à l'étranger quelle méthode ? quel site web ? Non parce que moi aussi j'ai un doctorat et j'ai bien envie de le valoriser quand meme un peu ...

----------

## marvin rouge

Vaste question  :Smile: 

Pragmatisme : si t'as un doctorat, t'as sûrement fait pas mal de bibliographie. Dans cette biblio, y'a des noms, des équipes, des labos qui reviennent régulièrement, qui ont une bonne réputation. Tu vas voir leur site web, voir ce qu'ils font, t'envoie des mails pour te renseigner sur des possibilités de post-docs. Faut pas hésiter à y aller au culot, au pire tu prends une réponse négative. Si eux directement ils ont pas de possibilités, tu leurs demande si ils connaissent pas un labo ou une boite qui a ce genre d'opportunité ... und so weiter. Faut voir aussi avec les connaissances de ton directeur(trice) de thèse, si il peut te servir de lien avec des gens pour qui tu veux bosser.

Si tu veux bosser dans une boite, y'a pas de règle générale : tu parts de ce que tu sais faire, de ce que t'as envie de faire, tu vises des boites qui ont des bonnes réputations dans ton milieu, et pareil, tu te renseignes, t'y vas au culot.

Après la soutenance, t'es en roue libre : tu es éjecté du "système universitaire".

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire (labo ? industrie ? r&d ? prod ?), combien de temps tu es prêt à passer en boulots temporaires (enchainer les post-docs ? trouver un cdi ? partir combien de temps à l'étranger ?).

Partir à l'étranger, tout le monde va te dire que c'est bien, tu vas apprendre différement, autre chose. Je suis d'accord. Mais plus tu passes de temps loin, plus c'est difficile de revenir:

- à la fois dans le système de recherche:  les thésards et les post-docs, y'en a plein en France pour pas assez de postes

- mais aussi dans l'industrie: oui monsieur, vous postulez chez <include nom_de_la_boite>, mais alors, pourquoi il y a 2 ans vous êtes parti ailleurs au lieu de postuler directement ici ? parce que là, à votre age, vous manquez d'expérience industrielle, et notre entreprise a peur des docteurs qui sont partis bosser à l'étranger, ils ne sont pas facilement formattables (la dernière partie n'est jamais formulée clairement).

Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de règle, c'est chacun pour soit, en fonction des choix qu'on veut faire. Il faut être conscient des implications de ces choix. A fortiori, j'ai jamais trouvé de site web généralistes pour des emplois à l'étranger, faut chercher soit même.

Si t'as envie de discuter avec des docteurs expatriés, y'a une liste de diffusion, hd-expats (voir ici)

----------

## ttgeub

Super merci pour ta réponse, je vais regarder cette ML de plus pres   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Je crois qu'une recherche sur le Volontariat International à l'Etranger devrait t'intéresser. En gros t'es payé selon le pays où tu pars.

----------

